# House of Wax



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I wonder how bad this movie will be? Does Paris Hilton have a lead role in this flick? I can guess what she'll say. Scene one: "Like, this is a wax museum". "So What is like, wax made of"? "whoa, these like wax people look so real". Scream... "I just saw an eye move". 
Has this movie already been remade before?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Know what would be really scary?
If someone in Hollywood had an new idea.  

This can never even be half as cool as the Vincent Price original, heck it can't be half as cool as Waxworks with that guy from Gremlins.  

I hope the useless Paris Hilton gets killed pretty early. I think she must. The commercials I saw so far, don't really hype her appearance.


----------

